# charlesworthii fm. sandowiae



## fibre (Oct 30, 2015)

I like fresh green and the big white dorsal a lot!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 30, 2015)

yum! :drool:


----------



## jimspaphs (Oct 30, 2015)

hope mine flowers as good


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice picture!
Black background really makes the flower pop.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 30, 2015)

That's nice!!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2015)

so do I


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please.



I'd like to see it from the front.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 31, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd like to see how big they need to be to bloom!


----------



## fibre (Oct 31, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> I'd like to see it from the front.





NYEric said:


> I'd like to see how big they need to be to bloom!



here it is (bad pic, but you see what you like to know):


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 31, 2015)

I actually like this fuzzy picture.
Dreamy.


----------



## Thantzin (Oct 31, 2015)

fibre said:


> I like fresh green and the big white dorsal a lot!


alba


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2015)

wow!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2015)

fibre said:


> here it is (bad pic, but you see what you like to know):


Yes! Now i do!!! 
Please send me your address. :ninja: and the code for the alarms. 
Nice Thantzin, I would like to get a big one of those!!!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Nov 2, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Yes! Now i do!!!
> Please send me your address. :ninja: and the code for the alarms.



 so you are very welcome :viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks, fibre.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Thantzin (Oct 7, 2017)

*Paphiopedilum charlesworthii alba*



NYEric said:


> Yes! Now i do!!!
> Please send me your address. :ninja: and the code for the alarms.
> Nice Thantzin, I would like to get a big one of those!!!


Thantzin , no 123 damarakita street kansheit quarter Taunggyi Burma


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 7, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## gego (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice. Now we have the address, lets go to Burma,,,

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 7, 2017)

So beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey, this is an old thread! I started it two years ago!

And to say it clear: My Paphiopedilum charlesworthii fm. sandowiae is NOT from Thantzin. I got it from Sam Tsui many years ago.


----------



## blondie (Oct 8, 2017)

Beautiful looking bloom, great colours congrats.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice color


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2017)

Vampire thread!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2017)

Right Eric. It sucked the life right out me getting through it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2017)

So what makes it forma sandowiae rather than alba?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2017)

Ray said:


> So what makes it forma sandowiae rather than alba?



album? I thought they were synonymous?


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2017)

Ray said:


> So what makes it forma sandowiae rather than alba?



The albine form of _Paphiopedilum charlesworthii_ is described as _Paphiopedilum charlesworthii fm. sandowiae_. This is the correct name for the albine charlesworthii. There is no P. charlesworthii fm. alba nor fm. album etc.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

It's funny how, as much as I like the book, the photos here are nicer than Olaf's.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 12, 2017)

fibre said:


>



Holy moly! Adorable trinity!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> It's funny how, as much as I like the book, the photos here are nicer than Olaf's.





The resolution in books is probably a lot lower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> The resolution in books is probably a lot lower
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Actually, the resolution in books is much higher. Probably around 300 dpi. Computer monitors' resolution is typically 72 dpi.

It is the quality of photos (lighting, contrast, saturation, etc.) not resolution.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2017)

I thought it was a problem with the printing.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 13, 2017)

Really nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I thought it was a problem with the printing.



That may be part of it. But one needs to start with good quality photos. Good printing will not correct poor photos.


----------



## fibre (Oct 14, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> That may be part of it. But one needs to start with good quality photos. Good printing will not correct poor photos.



So true!


----------

